# Gloria e Flamae Solei



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

Gloria e Flamae Solei~ Prologue

Entering the dimly lit chamber, you duck your heads to avoid the hanging incense burners that dangle from the high ceiling, forming a ring that encircles the room. A circle of light illuminates the center of the chamber, although its source cannot be seen. Your eyes, after adjusting to the hazy darkness, pick out the shadowy outlines of a score of figures on a raised platform ten feet from the circle of light. “Please, move into in the light.” The voice rises out of the dark like a soaring bird, high and clear. You move slowly into the light, bowing in reverence to the shadows, as she continues. 

“You have been called for your reputation as people of faith, with the conviction to do the work of good that others cannot. Each of you brings skills that will serve to eradicate evil wherever it is found. To be chosen is to be honored. The Lodge of Glory does not choose those who are weak or without peerless merit.”

There is a long pause, and another voice continues. This one is nearly opposite the first; deep, ragged, and sounding as though it flows into pools on the floor, like heavy smoke or fog. 

“There are those who would oppose the good that the Lodge would do. We trust you to be respectful of the secret that you have been entrusted with. This opposition may come even from within the Church, where some of the weaker members seek to corrupt and twist the word of the Voice of the Flame. We cannot allow evil to go about its dark plans unobstructed. For too long, the Flame has been weak in its pursuit of good. This ends now.”

A third man speaks, with a voice that carries the weight of decades. “We are the Faithful, those who would work in silence, without greed for personal gain or political leverage. We work outside of the normal hierarchy of the Church, to avoid those inside it who have grown corrupt and unwilling to continue the struggle against the forces that would destroy that which we hold dearest. The Lodge of Glory shall be the rapier that cuts the evil from within the shadows. If the Church will not do this, it falls to us. It falls to you, as our champions.”


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Lodge of Glory In-Character thread! I’ll go over a few things before we start.

Regarding posting;

1) Please put your character’s name at the top of each post. Keep track of your own HP, equipment, and other consumables such as spells. Don’t worry about this if your character is at full HP, but if they take damage, please record a HP total after your name at the beginning of each post.

2) All thoughts should be written in italics. Example: _Hmm. All this zealotry makes me want a cheeseburger._

3) Any spoken word should be highlighted in a color of your choice. Please choose a color that is easy to read. I reserve Yellow Green for NPC’s. Example: “Your time in Thrane is finished, spawn of evil! Die so I can go eat my cheeseburger!”

4) For dice rolling, please use the one found at: 

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/rolldata.asp 

This will allow me to keep easy track of all the rolls. Each character’s rolling history is recorded there for access at any time. Please put a link to your character’s rolls in your Rogue’s Gallery entry. Please ‘show your math’ on complex rolls with multiple modifiers.

5) I’m not great with rule details. Ferrix will be helping me along with the rules. If you catch me or another character making a mistake, please post your comment in the OOC thread, and we will discuss it there, making corrections as necessary. 

6) Any OOC comments made in this thread should be displayed in Dim Gray, and wrapped in an 







*OOC:*







 tag. Example: 







*OOC:*


 I smash the idol with my mace, dealing 12 points of damage. Does the cultist run or stay to fight? Does he leave the cheeseburger behind?







7) I will be using a mess of mutated Latin to represent the Draconic language, which is the language of the Church of the Silver Flame. Day-to-day interactions use Common, but religious ceremonies and particularly traditional members often speak Draconic. If you have not taken Draconic as a language, please shuffle a skill point.

8) Extra XP will be rewarded for those who write particularly well thought-out, interesting posts. This is a story, not a board game, and while I will create the framework to build from, you are just as much storytellers as I am. 

Rogue’s Gallery thread: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=121438

OOC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120453


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

Gloria e Flamae Solei~ Chapter One: The Wayward Soul

The delicate, sweeping buttresses and smooth curves of the Flamic style fill you with a sense of peace as you move through the Holy City of Flamekeep, the Seat of the Sacred Flame. The faithful of the Flame mill about in their daily routine, unaware of the secret sacrifice you are about to make to protect the faith they cling to. Passing through the thick walls of Flamekeep itself, you can’t help but shudder as a wave of reverence rushes through your body. Within these very wall burns the Silver Flame itself, the pillar on which your faith is based. Even though you have entered these revered halls before, the gravity of standing within a few hundred feet of the Sliver Flame never loses its effect. You pass through layer after layer of guards, striding with confidence towards the Fina Requietum below the stone. 

Seven weeks have passed since you first meet the Faithful and accepted your position in the Lodge of Glory. Once the members of your faction had all accepted, the Faithful advised you each go about your normal business, but stay close to Flamekeep. Early this morning, after the First Mass of Silver Fire, you were approached by a hooded messenger wearing the pale blue livery of the young initiates that people about the city know as “runners”, the Council of Cardinal’s messengers. Bowing deep in reverence, the messenger handed you a scroll bearing the markings of the Council; a series of interlocking arrowheads over a single flame. Opening the case, you noticed the text fade slowly away as you read down the parchment, engulfed in tiny silver licks of fire that created no heat. 

(See the letter posted below.)

A Knowledge (Religion) check with a DC of 25 reveals the following:

Revered Father Keleron was a templar that served the Silver Flame before the Last War. He had a reputation among the weaker members of your faith as one who was far too willing to use the sword and healing flame his faith had given him in his work. In the days just before the Last War, he was tried and executed in secret for abusing his power in a controversial trial. After much lobbying by Venerable Cardinal Radiante, the Speaker of the Flame finally gave in and allowed him a burial in the sacred tombs beneath Flamekeep. You knew him to be a staunch Puritan, and now it seems obvious that he was a member of the Lodge as well.

You feel the air start to cool against your skin as you descend deeper into Flamekeep. The Church venerates its fallen with profound respect, and the tombs below the city are filled with generations of the faithful. You go beyond the consecrated gate to the Fina Requietum, and an acolyte approaches. 

“Blessed be the faithful of the Silver Flame, who approach the Final Rest seeking enlightenment.” he says, respectfully bowing. “Who do you seek in the Fina Requietum?”

Hearing your request, the acolyte nods in respect and leads you to a dark chamber. The walk from the doors takes nearly five minutes, winding through a confusing blend of dark tunnels lit only by flickering torches, and wide, open chambers lit by glowing balls of light hovering near the ceiling. The acolyte motions to a doorway encircled with delicate carvings of ivy. “The final resting place of Revered Father Keleron lies within this chamber. Please indicate you are finished by ringing the bell near the door, and I will return to lead you back to the gates.” He bows again, stepping back into the dark hall from which you entered.

From outside the room, you can see that it is dimly lit with flickering torchlight. You enter the room, and find it dominated by a large sarcophagus in the center of the round chamber, with intricately carved stonework depicting a paladin with a proud and stern visage. The outside of the room is ringed with pillars that rise up far into darkness that the torches cannot pierce. A prayer stone for kneeling sits in front of the entombed paladin, already worn smooth from being kneeled upon many times over the few years since his death. A tiny bell hangs from a fine chain near the door.

Your faction is gathered for the first time since the initial meeting in that incense filled room nearly two months ago. There is no obvious answer to who has called you to this hallowed place.









*OOC:*


 Please take this time to introduce yourselves to your new faction members. Please provide a good physical description.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 19, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

If everyone is here I will step up to speak first

I, being a 6ft, muscular man with blue eyes and short blonde hair that is currently swept back and a neatly trimmed goatee. Wearing modified silver cleric robes that slit down the front and the back occasionally reveling long black pants underneath. With no visible weapons (not even arrows) except a bow. 

He flashes I stern faced glance at his new teammates 

I am Ivan Kurgoth, a master of the bow and a paladin of the flame. He pause for but a second and finish with a Glory to the Flame

Ooc// http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=IvanKurgoth#148422


----------



## Someone (Feb 19, 2005)

*Agral Orte, cleric and archer.*

(ooc: Failed Knowledge: religion check.)

The next speaking is a tall man, about 6 feet high, dressed in with simple dark grey habit. There´s nothing remarkable about him, only his dark eyes and hair and tan skin shows he or his family comes from some shouthern region. He studies the group, looking -you notice it- beyond the external appearance.

"I´m glad to meet you" says.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 19, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Brother Lhulan is no stranger to the Fina Requietum, having passed hundreds of torchlit hours in the catacombs, chasing the details of the Church's history. Father Keleron's tomb is new to him, however.

_And significant, somehow?_ he wonders.  _Must look into him, later._

For now, he addresses his fellow faction members.

"I'm Lhulan Ceth. Just a humble historian, I'm afraid."  His spectacles are full of torchlight, hiding his eyes.  He gives a brisk bow, one hand to his head to hold the glasses on.

He's of barely average height, and notably sleight build. His face is young, almost boyish, but his blond, short-cropped hair seems to be thinning already.

He wears no clerical robes, but simple, well-worn--if immaculate--street clothing of a soft blue cast, appropriate to a young scholar of a minor house. The silver arrowhead at his neck, however, proclaims his devotion clearly. And the rapier at his hip proclaims at least a pretension to martial skill.










*OOC:*


Religion check failure here, too. Guess I shouldn't have ditched that Education feat. But I needed Improved Feint so badly, and that meant I needed Combat Expertise too, so...

Anyway, I'm afraid I'll be quiet for much of today. Getting dragged off to another con. (And an anime one, this time. Idiot cosplayers ahoy.)[/occ]













*OOC:*


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 20, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus stands at attention. His pale skin makes a smooth transition to the whites and off-whites of his outfit - a simple tunic, a pair of trousers, and a cloak. Both the tunic and trousers fit taughtly on his muscular frame which is clearly evident in his exposed arms. He is wearing a pair of tight leather gloves that leave the ends of his fingers uncovered. The ends of the gloves are tucked underneath the most plain set of bracers you may have ever seen. The look to be made of steel but have obviously been dulled, absent of the typical sharp reflection of light one would expect. The cloak he wears, although equally simplistic as the rest of his clothes, seems oddly out of place. It is tan in color and carries no identifying marks or designs, but the subdued appearance the rest of his outfit suggests contrasts with a long flowing cloak. Strapped to his waist is a large crossbow and a bulky mass under the cloak suggests the location of the bolts.

Whereas his clothes fail to cause notice, the tattoo on his head succeeds. On the top of his head is a fine reproduction of the symbol of the Silver Flame. The tip of the arrow ends just above his brow and the base of the arrow starts just over the nap of his neck. His face is currently devoid of expression.

Andeus does not speak until all the others have introduced themselves, at which point, he simply states "I am Andeus Kilishar... From the monastery."









*OOC:*


 Failed the Knowledge (Religion) check as well.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 21, 2005)

*Elohim*

Elohim watches those assembled introduce themselves, noting that the tall southern looking man does not properly do so. Brushing a stray-lock of silver-grey hair from his midnight eyes, he looks to the great horned owl perched upon his ash staff, smiling he speaks, "I am Elohim, Judge and Arcanist of the Church, this is Rishi," indicating the owl. His slightly slouched frame sinks deeper into his dark silver robes, making him seem slightly shorter than he actually is.

_May their devotion be as unswerving as the Silver Flame itself lest the all-consuming fires of righteousness flow from my hands and purify their souls.

_







*OOC:*


Knowledge (religion) check 25


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dathen, The Masked Judge*

Although Dathen had arrived before the others, staring at all those who entered after him through the cold lifeless black orbs of his mask, he spoke only after the smaller Judge had introduced himself.

"I am Judge Dathen."

Turning to face Judge Elohim, Dathen bowed his head slightly in respect to a fellow Judge of the Flame. While it was uncommon for two Judges to work together for any length of time, as the demand for their time and services often prevented such a luxury, the Lodge must have felt that their situation called for such a measure.

_~Only the Flame knows what is true, and all things will be revealed through it in time...~_

Stepping fully out of the shadows to stand with those that the Lodge had called together, Dathen's masked gaze once again took in all those that had been called together.

_~All things in time...~_

Failed check


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 21, 2005)

After a few minutes, the torch in the room flickers rapidly, and then settles back into its normal rhythm. You sense a new presence in the room. Looking around the tomb carefully, you spot a figure concealed by a pillar, wrapped in a deep blue cloak. The cloak billows out to the sides as though caught in a breeze, even though the air in the tomb is rather stagnant. The figure steps out from behind the pillar and speaks.

“Chosen of the Flame; Believers in the true and sacred undertaking of the Lodge. I have gathered you here to answer a threat to the secrecy of our mission.”

Her voice is incredibly musical and clear, the same one you remember from your initial contact with the Faithful. Her cloak is topped with a large hood that conceals her visage in deep shadow.

“Father Cilain  







*OOC:*


 pronounced Sil-ane 





 of Sigilstar has revealed our sacred presence through research and investigation. He is a strong member of our faith and a true believer in the Silver Flame.  However, our contacts in Sigilstar have reported that he means to present his findings before the next council of Cardinals, taking place in three weeks. It appears we have one advantage granted by the Silver Flame. Father Cilain has rejected using messengers or magical means of conveying his message, and wishes to reveal the Lodge in person. Doubtless this is to maximize his stature and influence in the Church through a display of his cleverness.”  She extends a delicate hand holding a sheet of parchment from the folds of her cloak. “Take this. It is a letter for credit that will be accepted by any merchant in this city. Use it to purchase anything you feel is needed for the journey. Sigilstar lies just over 300 miles south, and time is of the essence. Your travel must be swift. To be present in Flamekeep in time for the Council, he will leave Sigilstar within the next 10 days.”

She looks around the room, pausing at each of you to inspect the faction. Seemingly satisfied, she continues.

“It is not a pleasant task you have been given. I prayed to the Flame that Cilain will see the error of his ways through discussion, but the time for talk has worn thin. Approach him in peace, but know this. If he plans on revealing the Lodge of Glory, he must be stopped, by any means necessary. If the Council is made aware of our presence, we might all join the martyr entombed in this sepulcher.”

She slowly takes two steps, backing away towards the pillar she appeared behind. “It has fallen to me to choose a leader among your group. The role of Pious is a sacred task, and among the faction, I have chosen the most suitable in the eyes of the Faithful. Sacred Judge Elohim, come forward.”

Reaching out as you step to her, her delicate hands frame your face as she begins a prayer.

“Sancti nominis tui, Flamae, timorem pariter et amorem fac nos habere perpetuum: quia numquam tua gubernatione destituis quos in soliditate tuae dilectionis instituis. Gloria e Flamae Solei.”









*OOC:*


 Translation: Bestow upon us, Silver Flame, both an abiding fear and an abiding love of your Holy presence. For those to whom Thou guide with the depths of Thy justice, never dost Thou fail to govern by Thy grace. Glory to the Flame Alone. 







For Elohim only:

She looks deep into your eyes. You catch a glimpse of pale blue iris and smooth skin from within the shadow, but it is quickly hidden again by a change in the angle of her hood. Suddenly, words enter your head, as though she is speaking to you without a voice._Each day, our bond will allow you to speak directly to me through a sacred connection, immune to scrying and interruption, regardless of distance or barriers. Use it daily, to keep the faithful informed of your progress. It is tasked to you and Judge Dathen to ensure the faction stays upon its path. Do not allow them to stray, for therein lies the faction's downfall._

She releases your head, and says “One more task falls to the Pious; selecting a Seneschal. An answer is not required now, but one should be selected before you leave Flamekeep.”

She takes another step back, and now stands partially concealed by the pillar.

“You have been chosen for your resourcefulness and competency. Do not let down the Faithful, for in failing us, you fail the Holy Flame.”

With those words, she reaches behind her and touches the wall, opening a passage into the stone. Stepping through the door, she leaves you alone.


----------



## Someone (Feb 21, 2005)

*Agral Orte*

"I must confess I´ve been working alone in all my years travelling through Khorvaire" says Agral. "And thus I´m not used to be a leader or a follower of mortal men, though I´ll invest my spirit in doing so now. The title of Seneschal is not made for mw in this ocassion, in the case any of you were thinking on me"

"Now, if time is essential, we must decide how to travel now, before I go to gather my weapons and armor. Then we can meet at an appointed place to catch whatever means of travel we´re going to use, and make our plans as we approach Sigilstar"


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 21, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

His pale brow furrowing with distraction, Lhulan gives the newly-comissioned Pious a deferential nod. He'd take the time to say some words of congratulation and promise, if the nature of his faction's first mission didn't concern him so.

_'Not a pleasant task,' indeed. I hope the good father will listen to reason, but if it must be done..._

He speaks up, humbly.  "There's a lightning rail line to Sigilstar."  Lhulan has ridden it before, in fact.  Sigilstar holds quite a few interesting records and relics.  "We should be able to get there in less than a day. It looks like the hardest thing about this task will be getting Father Cilain to see sense."

_In fact__, unless the Lodge is expecting some unmentioned difficulties, this all looks far too simple..._


----------



## Someone (Feb 21, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> "There's a lightning rail line to Sigilstar."




"Good. I´ll see you there in an hour, since I don´t need to buy anything." says Agral.  "I suggest we buy passage separatedly, and if any of you have a different means of travelling, use it. The key part of this mission is to avoid suspicion, or give the appearance of an organized group."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 21, 2005)

Slipping the letter of credit into the recesses of his robe, Elohim gives pause to the honor bestowed upon him, but interjects as the tall southern man makes to leave, "pause sir, for you have not properly introduced yourself, an impolite gesture at the least."  Turning to Lhulan, "those who have no other means of such swift travel should take the lightning rail as you suggest, which I presume for most is the case.  Lhulan, if you would accompany me, I care to do a bit of research before leaving.  If you travel by other means, I expect you there tomorrow by dusk."

He waits for the others to file out before taking his leave last.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 22, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

His face lights for a moment before he manages to reassert his control. A chance to prove himself to the Pious before the mission has even begun!

_And, if I can do so, could I qualify myself for Seneschal? But how can he be expected to choose any of us when we've all just met? Or maybe that's the point of the research?_

So thinking, Brother Lhulan bows and nods, swiftly and repeatedly.  "Yes.  Yes, of course.  I suppose I know the Flamekeep archives as well as anyone." _That sounded prideful._ "Or as well as anyone my age, more likely."

Remembering another concern, he turns to look over the other faction members.  "We'll need a way to meet up, won't we? There are inns all around the lightning rail station. I remember one named Kondith's had a rather decent restaurant, last time I was there. It's run by House Ghallanda, so I imagine it's unlikely to have any Church connections."  He looks to Judge Elohim for approval.










*OOC:*


Bobitron, is this kind of detail-fabrication okay?  If not, I'll edit out Lhulan's last three sentences.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Bobitron, is this kind of detail-fabrication okay?  If not, I'll edit out Lhulan's last three sentences.












*OOC:*


 That's fine with me. I want an interactive story, not something one-sided.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 22, 2005)

_This one is definately proving resourceful and swift, the others however seem more passive.  Much to be considered.

_Elohim taps his staff lightly on the ground causing Rishi to mildly ruffle her feathers, "Kondith's at dusk," he says without pause, _it seems he is aware of his pride, although uncertain of himself._  He observes the others with a keen intensity, _have I seen these before, what do I know of them,_ inquiring to himself in rhetorical fashion.









*OOC:*


Would a Knowledge (religion) check give me any information on those present?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

Elohim:

You find it easy enough to recall all the public knowledge about each of the faction members with only minor research. As a high ranking Inquisitor, much information is available to you; the Flame's Judges keep a close eye on its more powerful subjects.









*OOC:*


 I'm assuming a take 10 roll with a bonus of +18. Anything the players posted in the backgrounds that is common or public information is revealed. Deeper secrets may be learned with additional research, but it is beyond what can be uncovered in a single evening. If there is any confusion about what Elohim would know, just ask.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 22, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

Ivan remains quiet throughout the rest of the introductions. Noting and dismissing the southern fellows lack of introduction._ Perhaps they are not what I expected, but..._

ooc/ Have I heard of any of the others exploits?[/ooc]



He looks at and then pockets the letter for credit. _I wonder what its extent is._
Ivan gives a polite bow to the pious. _It's probably for the best, The lodge seems think he will make a better leader, and I doubt their wrong. Now that leaves the seneschal, the solo man doesn't want it and it's not going to be me for I’ve done nothing to deserve it. So it down to another judge or the historian_.

He checks his posture and gains a smile. _I shouldn't dwell on things, not when I've been named an elite and placed within a group of peers_.

Before he leaves to take the earliest lightning rail, he will idly study the tomb and listen to the rest of the group.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

Ivan: You have led a life among the same circles as them, so you have heard the names of Lhulan Ceth, Elohim, and Dathen Trament before. Each member has a reputation as a fierce opponent of evil.

You think you recognize the southerner, so he is not completely unfamiliar, but you have never seen or heard of the monk. Perhaps some research would reveal more.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 22, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus stands at attention and addresses Elohim.

"Pious Judge Elohim, I will take the Lightning Rail and meet you at the rendezvous point. Before I go, would you like to discuss my capabilities and how I may most be of service on this mission?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 22, 2005)

"If there is anything unusual that your training would not explain Andeus then you may disclose it here, however, do not waste your time if you need to prepare to depart."  He waits for any sort of reply.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 22, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*



			
				Elohim said:
			
		

> "If there is anything unusual that your training would not explain Andeus then you may disclose it here, however, do not waste your time if you need to prepare to depart."  He waits for any sort of reply.



"I am ready to leave immediately if need be, Pious Judge Elohim. My training extends a bit beyond the standard teachings of the order, but if you have already been briefed, I would not want to waste your time."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 23, 2005)

*Judge Dathen*

Standing to the side of the newly appointed Pious, Dathen waited for the others to speak and leave before voicing his own thoughts on their task. While on the surface, Dathen knew their mission was to be one of Diplomacy, he held little doubt that things would end with the death of Cilian, and possibly members of their own group as well.

_~To die in service of the Flame is a honorable thing, but to die in a state of disgrace...~_

Knowing that the time for reflection was not now, Dathen watched as the last of their numbers left, leaving himself and the Pious alone in the cavernous hall.

"You know by appointing two Judges for one man, fellow priest or not, that his sentence has already been determined because if they would have wanted him brought back into the arms of the Church, they would not have sent for me."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 23, 2005)

Turning to the other Judge, Elohim speaks calmly, "your methods are well known among the Judges and I do not take it lightly that you were also assigned to the mission.  We shall afford Father Cilain the chance to curb his folly that he has set upon, if he does not however, we are obliged to mete out justice that is fitting of his transgression."  As the others depart, he beckons for Lhulan to follow, "Kondith's at dusk, I would advise not to be late."

Elohim will then make for the archives with Lhulan to research Father Cilain as well as update himself on the skills and abilities of those members attributed to this mission.  He remains mostly silent, providing little but the swishing of his robes for Lhulan to contemplate about him.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 24, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

As the Lodge members disperse to prepare for action, Brother Lhulan's initial nervousness drains away. He knows he belongs here, knows he can do this. He becomes his usual placid, efficient self.

"May the Flame guide Father Cilain away from his course," he says, soberly, as he hurries along side Judge Elohim.

"By the way, Pious, I suppose it's worth informing you as to my own skills and specialties."  Andeus' example seems like a good one, now that Lhulan has the time.  "I came into the Church as a scholar of history and relics, but in recent years I have served the Flame as an investigator. Of heresies, of corruption, of infiltrations in the Church. All very quietly, of course. I've been more of a spy than a Judge."


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 24, 2005)

*OOC:*


Heya, Bobitron?  Is it too late for me to try and shuffle some stats around?  I'm beginning to regret ditching my earlier heavy focus on Knowlege skills.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2005)

*Judge Dathen*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Turning to the other Judge, Elohim speaks calmly, "your methods are well known among the Judges and I do not take it lightly that you were also assigned to the mission.  We shall afford Father Cilain the chance to curb his folly that he has set upon, if he does not however, we are obliged to mete out justice that is fitting of his transgression."




"As you speak Pious, so shall it be done, but know that I will prepare for conflict before peace, and I trust that you will do the same."

His thoughts voiced, Dathen exited the chamber and headed into the city above.

_ooc: More detailed post to follow on his actions in the city..._


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 24, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Heya, Bobitron?  Is it too late for me to try and shuffle some stats around?  I'm beginning to regret ditching my earlier heavy focus on Knowlege skills.












*OOC:*


 Feel free to move some stuff around as you wish. In fact, this will be everyone's last opportunity to make adjustments. This coming Saturday, the 26th, will be the cut-off date for any changes.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Elohim will then make for the archives with Lhulan to research Father Cilain as well as update himself on the skills and abilities of those members attributed to this mission.




Lhulan and Elohim:

Father Cilain is a mid-ranking member of the Church who has made few friends. He recently started a sect of clerics known as the Pax Flamae, who teach a very passive method of converting new members and combating evil. The Pax has few members at this point, as it is not really in line with the feelings of most Church members, but has been quietly gaining strength over the last two years. The sect is regarded as mildly heretical by some of the more conservative members of the Council (and yourself, the more you read about it) but as it appears they have little political aspirations or aggression towards other members of the Church, the Pax has been largely ignored. You find that he has two acolytes that are constantly at his side, Fillia and Grende, who have been staunch supporters of Cilain since his entry into the Church nearly 15 years ago. 

As for the other members of your faction, the combined skills of Lhulan and Elohim reveal the entirety of each member's service in the Church, coming across some things about yourselves that even suprises you. 









*OOC:*


 Everything in the written backgrounds is revealed and more.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 24, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Not prompted for additional information, Andeus takes his leave of the group and heads off to the nearest lightning rail station. 

At the station, Andeus is prompt and business-like. He has never taken lightning rail before, but finds it simple enough to figure out which rail to catch. Since this is the first time he has seen the marvel of the lightning rail, a part of him swells with the curiosity of a child. Andeus takes no pains to disguise himself, which likely means he stands out a bit, but he figures since he is the only one of the group leaving this early, it shouldn't produce any undue attention or jeopardize the mission. While waiting for the train, he finds somewhere to sit and meditate.

_This place is a wonder, but I have no time to indulge my curiosity. My life belongs to the Flame and to find pleasure in things that are not of the Flame would be a sin...

I am not sure the others have come to the conclusion that it is likely we will have no choice but to end the life of Father Cilain. It saddens me to think that one of the Flame could stray in such a way that the Flame would call for his death, but I will execute the will of the Flame no matter what it asks of me._

When the rail arrives, Andeus calmly boards, finds a seat, and returns to meditation for the duration of the journey.


----------



## Someone (Feb 24, 2005)

Back at his quarters Agral tries to decide what to do to pass unnoticed. Then simply packs his armor and diverse equipment, and stores his bow reverently in the magic quiver. Wearing the same grey tunic, with the symbol of the silver flame prominently displayed over his chest, he walks to the lightning rail station.

He buys his ticket and patiently waits without paying attention to the levitating wagons covered in white lightning. If something crosses his mind, he keeps it under the cover of prayer.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 24, 2005)

Ivan returns to his room grabs a sack and places in it his extra arrows and robes. Donning some plan travelers clothes, Ivan will head to the lightning rails. A familiar sight for him.

occ./I keep an eye out for the rest of the group, I wont actively try to avoid them but I will find a different train or area then them if possibly [occ./]

Upon purchasing a ticket and waiting for the correct train. Ivan will board and spend the rest of the trip staring out a window allowing thoughts of the past and possible futures wash through his mind. _Glorious Flame guide my path_


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 25, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

As it turned out, the research expedition showed Lhulan some new parts of the Flamekeep archives after all. Quite literally "new" parts, in fact, as he'd previously only been familiar with the deeper recesses, the mazy stacks of precious, fragile manuscripts, heavy with dust and the names of martyrs.

The well-kept building he visited with Judge Elohim, airy and brightly lit in the proper Flamic style, was a whole new experience to Lhulan. He's not used to looking up the histories of still-living Church members.

"So much violence in their backgrounds..." he muses to his Pious.   "And so much talent, as well.  I don't see anything about the wayward Father to warrant this kind of _force_ backing our intervention. Our superiors must suspect something they haven't explicitly stated. Shall we look up these acolytes the Father keeps?"


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 25, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *Lhulan Ceth*
> 
> Shall we look up these acolytes the Father keeps?"




Lhulan and Elohim:









*OOC:*


 There is little information on them, aside from the fact that they follow Cilain loyally. Grende was a farmer who lost his family to disease and turned to the Church, becoming a skilled healer. Fillia is a reformed mercenary, who left her former life of violence to join the Pax Flamae. Neither is noted as particularly stong in the Flame.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 26, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

Ivan will keep a casual watch out for any thing unusually

ooc/ How long will the L. rail trip be? [ooc/]


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 26, 2005)

Completing your preparations, each of you makes the short journey to the lightning rail station in Flamekeep. The building is one of the largest in the city that does not serve a religious purpose, a fact that the proud members of House Orien are more than happy to point out. It looms large, slightly out of place among the delicate spires of the Flamic buildings that dominate the architecture of the area. Entering the bustling terminal, you weave your way through the many travelers to find a large message board showing information regarding the journey.

Flamekeep to Sigilstar 

Distance~ 0336 miles
Travel Time~ 11 hours, 13 minutes
Cost~ 168 Gold 15 Silver
Departure time~ 7:00 PM and 7:00 AM daily


You make your way to the terminal after purchasing your ticket. The train sits in a slight depression in the tiled floor of the station, a crackling noise rising up from below the floor. Boarding the train, you settle into the comfortable seats and prepare for the long trip. The ride is incredibly smooth, and the only clue to the fact that you are traveling along at thirty miles per hour is the slight rush of wind noise and the constant muted sound of electrical bolts crackling around the outside of the cars. Taking a meal in the well appointed dining room, you turn in early, getting some rest before reaching Sigilstar.

The sun rises early, peeking through the windows in your cabin to wake you. The train pulls into the station in Sigilstar exactly on time, a little after six AM. Gathering your belongings, you leave the rail station to find the inn Lhulan mentioned; a popular waypoint for travelers nearby the station called Kondith's. It is run by a scion of House Ghallanda, one of the highest ranking members of the Hostelers Guild in Thrane. 

Kondith’s lies only a street away from the station, on a wide road chocked with early morning traffic. Merchants setting up for the days business, stevedores moving carts of goods towards the rail station, and members of the Church walking towards the many places of worship to attend the upcoming Mass of Silver Fire, which is to be held in about half an hour. Spotting a small chapel close to the inn, you enter for the short First Mass, the other clerics around you deferring to your obvious standing in the Church. 

Once the Mass is completed, you head to the inn. The front entrance is currently being swept clean by a young Halfling in a plain but well-made tunic. A few staff members in the same tunic move about the outside of the building, carrying trays of food and fresh linens. The halfling sets aside his broom and stands up straight when he sees you approach. 

“Good morning, Sirs. I am Felis. Welcome to Kondith’s. Do you seek accommodations?”









*OOC:*


Please remove the price of the journey from your sheets.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 28, 2005)

*OOC:*


I've been reloading this page, holding off on posting because I figured Ferrix would want to take the lead, here.  But I can have Lhulan do the talking, if he's busy or wants Elohim to hang back.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 28, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I've been reloading this page, holding off on posting because I figured Ferrix would want to take the lead, here.  But I can have Lhulan do the talking, if he's busy or wants Elohim to hang back.












*OOC:*


 Post away!


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Dismayed by the lack of information about Father Cilain's followers, Elohim turns to Lhulan, "you have been to Sigilstar, can you describe the place we are going to with great accuracy? We do not need to travel by lightning rail, I can get us there almost instantly with a little time tomorrow."  Hopefully Lhulan can accurately describe a single, slightly out of the way location without too much trouble.  

_The lightning rail, although swift, does not precede the swiftness of a teleport spell._

The next morning, using that information, Elohim will seek out a holy font of water and cast a Scrying spell to visually acquaint himself with the location in Sigilstar. He will then beckon Lhulan forward, placing a hand on his shoulder he chants a small incantation, places his hand on the historian's shoulder and taps his staff against the ground causing Rishi to ruffle her feathers, with a dizzying flash of light, they are in Sigilstar. "We have arrived.  Lead the way to Kondith's."

---

Upon arriving at the inn, Elohim smiles at Felis, "indeed, two out of the way rooms, if you'd be so kind." _Nice to see that they keep it nice and tidy._









*OOC:*


Sorry for the wait.  Cast Scrying to study an area, Cast Teleport, Roll = 91, no mishap, not off target.  Diplomacy roll for the halfling 4+16 = 20.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*



> “Good morning, Sirs. I am Felis. Welcome to Kondith’s. Do you seek accommodations?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Yes, I do. If you have any single rooms available I would like to take one of those."









*OOC:*


removed


----------



## Someone (Feb 28, 2005)

(ooc: can you do that? You can only scry creatures, not locations, and even then you need to study the place for an hour to be "studied carefully", while Scrying only last 1 minute/level. That should be "viewed once", since you´ve seen the place, well, once.)

After finishing the mass, Agral looks for the inn and finds it rather easily. He carries his armor in a bulky backpack that shows over his shoulder as he bends to talk with the halfling innkeeper.

"Yes, a room and a good meal" says. "And I´m very tired, so I´d like not to be disturbed this night."

"Ah, I see some good friends there. Let me greet them, we´ll deal with the details later."


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 1, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Good morning, Sirs. I am Felis. Welcome to Kondith’s. Do you seek accommodations?"




*Just some breakfast, eggs preferably, and I may need a room later.*

Ivan will glance around, upon seeing any of the others, he will approach with a smile and a

*Good morning.

*


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2005)

*Judge Dathen*

_ooc: All, between going to Vegas last week and now in Santa Fe this week, I have been bouncing around like crazy. I promise my schedule will balance out soon._

*IC*
Entering the inn, Dathen lowered his head slightly to keep from scrubbing his cloak and mask on the framework of the door. Scanning the crowd, an act which had long since became an instinctive one, the masked priest spotted the others scattered out among the patrons of the inn. Slowly, they had began approaching the Pious and his assistant, but for the moment, the unit had not reformed as one.

_~How long will it take before Pious Elohim bends the others to his will? How long until the others follow his lead as they would follow the Flame itself? Will it be before we face the rogue priest, or will the Flames have to baptise them all in its burning embrace before they truly see the light?~_

Underneath his mask, Dathen's face betrayed his doubts and while the look was gone as quickly as it had arrived, it bothered the warrior-priest that he had doubts at all.

_~The Flame has chosen and chosen well..~_

Approaching the innkeeper, Dathen looked down at the smaller man and while the halfling did his race proud by not allowing a tremble to reach his voice, Dathen saw the broom vibrate slightly as his hands betrayed the nervousness inside him.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> “Good morning, Sirs. I am Felis. Welcome to Kondith’s. Do you seek accommodations?”




"I need a room for this evening, as well as an empty pitcher, glass, bowl, and spoon placed there as well."

While Dathen had no doubt that the others would sample the wares that the halfling offered, wasting coin on food he could not taste held no appeal to him. Also, to eat among them, Dathen would have to remove his mask and that was not something he was prepared to do at this time.

As the halfling ran to the counter, Dathen turned and approached Judge Elohim and the others.

"I have arrived Pious. What have you learned of the rogue priest?"


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 2, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> _ooc: All, between going to Vegas last week and now in Santa Fe this week, I have been bouncing around like crazy. I promise my schedule will balance out soon._












*OOC:*


No problem! This seems like a good time to further comment on pace. 

I would love to see everyone post 5-6 times a week, but I completely understand if that drops down to just a couple if things get busy. I hope to update with a full-sized post twice a week, not including any smaller ones to answer questions or during dialog. I assume it will take your group some dialog to get things planned, so I plan the next update on Saturday.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 2, 2005)

"The Father's practice of faith is lacking in it's zeal," Elohim responds, "his sect, Pax Flamae, are seemingly benign yet their values deny the purifying force that is the Flame.  He has little support beyond his meager sect, although two staunch companions have been at his side for fifteen years."

He looks to Rishi who turns her head to eye him back, _further investigation should be done._

Returning his attention to the others, "there is still more to be looked into now that we are in closer proximity, Lhulan, I leave that to your discretion.  The rest of you, I would not make your presence here too overt."  This last remark is punctuated by a look between the two more conspicuous members of the group, Dathen and Andeus.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 2, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus has no problem recognizing Elohim's implication. 

"As much as it pains me to hide my display of faith, I will purchase a hat to make myself less conspicuous."


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "there is still more to be looked into now that we are in closer proximity, Lhulan, I leave that to your discretion. The rest of you, I would not make your presence here too overt."




Looks down unconsciously at his current attire.* How much more needs to be looked into? Surely the good father will realize the error of his ways if confronted directly.*

Ivan thoughtfully chews away at his breakfast.

_Unless of course he is a heretic or there is some unknown outside influence._


----------



## Someone (Mar 2, 2005)

"I agree we should confront him directly. I´m not thinking on violence" clears Agral quickly, "That´s only a last resort" _however we shouldn´t be afraid to use it as my experience has taught me, specially in matters of this importance._ "I have experience dealing with unbelievers and liars, and that has sharpened my wits and intuition. I´m sure others here could say the same. If we speak with him we could turn him to the good way, or find out how much he really knows."


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Honored by Elohim's trust, Lhulan bows his head, already planning how he might find and observe Father Cilain and his acolytes.

He orders a simple breakfast from Felis, doing his best to look up and away from the halfling as much as is possible without overt rudeness. It wouldn't do to be recognized from his previous visits. Not that that's very probable, with the likes of Judge Dathen around to distract onlookers.

"It could be that there's a third solution," he interjects in response to Agral.  "It's probably not a very likely one, but I'd like to investigate it. What if we could convince him that his findings have been in error? That he's been deceived by enemies of the Church? Depending on his evidence, it could be possible.

"And a fourth solution!" he continues.  He remains quiet despite his excitement, but casually rather than conspiratorially.  "It might be even simpler to discredit the man so that his word on such matters will never be taken seriously. It's kinder than execution, certainly, and might even be more effective..."


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 2, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

"It would be a blessing if we could simply convince Father Cilain to not betray his faith, but we should be prepared for the worst scenario. I agree with Pious Judge Elohim - we should gather what information we can on his companions, should the need arise for us to combat them."

Andeus pauses for a moment, struggling with a thought.

"There is a concern I have. If fortune smiles upon us and we are able to convince the Father that his path has strayed, how are we to guarantee that he will not at some point betray the Flame anyway? What assurance will we have of his silence?"


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 3, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> "There is a concern I have. If fortune smiles upon us and we are able to convince the Father that his path has strayed, how are we to guarantee that he will not at some point betray the Flame anyway? What assurance will we have of his silence?"




*True, but there still must be a better way*

_I can't just sit around all day._
*Lhulan, is there anyway I can assist you? I am quite proficient in the stealthier skills, as you probably already know.*

Ivan takes the last bite of breakfast.


----------



## Someone (Mar 3, 2005)

*Agral Orte, cleric and archer*



			
				tyrlaan said:
			
		

> "There is a concern I have. If fortune smiles upon us and we are able to convince the Father that his path has strayed, how are we to guarantee that he will not at some point betray the Flame anyway? What assurance will we have of his silence?"




"We´ll ask for whatever evidence he has and will destroy it, of course" says Agral. "But notice I´m not advocating to confront him directly and reveal our identities". The archer looks around to check nobody is listening. "Instead, we should act at first with subtetly, tying to find out how much he does know and what he plans to do. If then we can´t make change his mind, other options should be considered. Notice I´m also advocating to gather more information, for it´s little what we know yet: it´s only that we could do it in more than one way, and while some of us investigate, the others skilled in rhetoric and reading intentions can probe him."


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 3, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

"We will be taking all his notes and evidence back to Flamekeep," Lhulan replies to Andeus   "That is a certainty.  And I imagine the Lodge will continue to observe him for the rest of his life."

The young friar removes his glasses and polishes them theatrically.  "Of course, that would be easiest if the Father were to _join_ us."  He pauses to observe the faction's response.  "If he could detect the Lodge's activities, I imagine he could easily root out true corruption within the Church, if only he could be led back to the light of the Flame."

Lhulan replaces his glasses, sitting back from his meal with eloquent nonchalance.  "Of course, this all depends on what we discover here in Sigilstar.  Ivan, your talents for intrusion will definitely be needed.

"But, as Agral suggests, _infiltration_ might be the best way to start.  After initial investigation, I intend to disguise myself, and approach the Father or one of his acolytes.  Hopefully, I can find out where his does his work, and when the place will be vulnerable to intrusion.  Having examined the Father himself and his research, we should be able to decide how to proceed."

Satisfied with his suggestions, Lhulan looks to the Pious for a response.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 3, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No problem! This seems like a good time to further comment on pace.
> ...











*OOC:*


Yeah, I've actually found that the most enduring play-by-post games are the ones where people _often_ go a while between posts, and nobody involved thinks that it means the whole game is over. We've all got lives; we'll all end up taking a while to post from time to time.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

"Remember to show great discretion in this matter, we must not reveal more than we gain. It would be well served to speak with the father and his disciples with arousing suspicion to learn of his methods and those in his church more intimately."  Elohim's gaze is quieted, _they show much ambition in this affair, let us hope that their skills and faith match._  Turning to Lhulan, "the initial investigation is yours to perform, Seneschal." Spinning on his heel, Elohim approaches the bar and orders a plate of fruits and after plucking a batch of berries, points at Lhulan and has it delivered to the table at which the rest of the members remain.  Lhulan hears a quiet whisper, "I expect you to keep me informed," the Pious heads off to his room for the moment.









*OOC:*


Casts Message with the target being Lhulan.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2005)

*Judge Dathen*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Returning his attention to the others, "there is still more to be looked into now that we are in closer proximity, Lhulan, I leave that to your discretion.  The rest of you, I would not make your presence here too overt."  This last remark is punctuated by a look between the two more conspicuous members of the group, Dathen and Andeus.





Dathen looked at his fellow judge with open amazement, although his mask kept his emotions from being displayed to the world.

_~He wishes me to hide...wishes me to mask my presence from those around me...am I hearing his words correctly?~_

In all of his years of serving the Flame, Dathen had never hidden his visits from a church where he was going. If there was a rat in the celler, Dathen wanted it to know the cat was coming for him. He wanted his target, sometimes targets, to know that their days of dishonoring the Flame were coming to an end. He would be damned if he would suddenly begin to hide now.

However, this disagreement was between the Pious and himself alone, as Dathen knew that creating tension among the group at this stage would do more harm than good. Listening to the others speak on how to deal with the fallen priest, Dathen knew that there was truly only two options. Either he returned to the fold with all of his heart, or he would be consumed by the same flames he once prayed to.

As the Pious dismissed the others to preform their duties, Dathen approached him and waited for him to conclude his business with the innkeeper before speaking. As the halfling left to prepare the Pious' room, Dathen's raspy voice escaped once more from the depths of his cloak and mask.

"I have served as a Judge for over a decade Pious, and there has never been a day that I have shirked from those duties. Now, I am asked to wait biding my time in the shadows hoping that the fallen does not learn of our arrival? Let him know brother. Let him be afraid that we come for him. Let him call upon the Flame for salvation in the hopes that we are summoned back and told to let him live. Otherwise, let us bring the cleansing fire to him and to those who would walk the path of the weak and fallen. I mean you no disrespect Pious, and I will speak of this with none of the others, but we have sworn to judge those who are weak, and you have said it yourself, this man is. Leave the thoughts of compassion to those who can afford that luxury."


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Upon arriving at the inn, Elohim smiles at Felis, "indeed, two out of the way rooms, if you'd be so kind."




Felis blinks rapidly at the cleric and bows deeply. "We would be honored, my lord." He turns, raising a finger towards his mouth thoughtfully. "There are those rooms we were holding for that delegation of wool traders. I could put them up at Folar's in the meantime..." he says, thinking aloud as he leaves to prepare for your stay.

The other members of the faction get a similar greeting. Felis extends the same courtesy to each of the gathered men, bumping less important guests to other establishments. Kondith’s has developed a reputation as a fine place for traveling members of the clergy to stay, and he never turns away a follower of the Silver Flame looking for accomodations.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 5, 2005)

Everyone is now gathered at the inn, and a light breakfast has been eaten. Felis comes to the table along with a few servants who clear off the cutlery and dishes.

"Sirs" he says with a deep bow, "Your rooms are prepared. The entirety of the third floor is yours; that is seven rooms. I assumed you would like the degree of privacy that might offer. I have reserved the rooms for your use for 10 days. Will that be sufficient?"

He bows again, backing away. "House Ghallanda's resources are yours to command. You have only to ask if there is anything you require." 









*OOC:*


 Next step, folks? Lhulan has been tasked with further investigating Father Cilain and his acolytes, and Elohim seems willing to leave the methods up to him.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 8, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Still hoping to remain unrecognized by the innkeep, Lhulan forgoes his usual ingratiating politeness and takes his room key with minimal interaction.

All the way up to the third floor, he sweeps and checks his surroundings, listening for furtive footsteps and watching for shadows around corners in the way that hard experience has taught him. _There must be something more to this mission, some unspoken threat._

He enters his room carefully, and gives it a cursory examination before proceeding to other matters. He checks under the bed and under its covers, and in each drawer of the nightstand. He smells the oil in the lamp. He looks out each window for potential avenues of entry or escape. He doesn't _expect_ opposition this early in his investigation, but he's learned to prepare for it all the same.

Satisfied







*OOC:*


--presumably--













*OOC:*







, Lhulan sets his leather satchel down on the ruffled bedclothes, opens its age-blackened clasp, and reaches an arm impossibly deep into its lightless depths. He pulls out his blue-and-gray clerical vestments, and a bulky, brass-inlaid wooden case. The disguise kit.

When the friar leaves the room, he has gained a few years, a few pounds, a darker skintone, and a riotous mane and beard of curly black hair. He has exchanged his glamered armor for the priestly robe, and stowed both the armor and his rapier in the bottomless satchel. Continuing to carry the bag with him is something of a risk, but it's fairly nondescript as arcane devices go, and extremely useful.

For a moment, he considers heading out immediately. He thinks better of it, and decides to check in with Elohim for final approval. If possible, he'll attempt to approach the Pious while alone, and see how quickly he's recognized.










*OOC:*


I hope the rest of the team won't be lacking for something to do while Lhulan is doing his recon bit. I'll try and get this done as quickly as possible for everybody else's sake.

Bobitron, can I assume that Elohim and Lhulan found some information on where Father Cilain can be found, or should I be making with the Gather Information checks?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *Lhulan Ceth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


While you have never been to Father Cilain's church, it is easy enough to find, even in a city full of religous buildings. Any local priest will know the info. Just write out a quick interaction with a local who can point you towards the Church of Infinite Mercy, home of the Pax Flamae, found in the westmost section of town. Once you find your way to the church, I will update. I think if we do not hear from Ferrix today, assume he had no objections and make your way to the church. I would like to update tomorrow.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

Dathen said:
			
		

> "I have served as a Judge for over a decade Pious, and there has never been a day that I have shirked from those duties. Now, I am asked to wait biding my time in the shadows hoping that the fallen does not learn of our arrival? Let him know brother. Let him be afraid that we come for him. Let him call upon the Flame for salvation in the hopes that we are summoned back and told to let him live. Otherwise, let us bring the cleansing fire to him and to those who would walk the path of the weak and fallen. I mean you no disrespect Pious, and I will speak of this with none of the others, but we have sworn to judge those who are weak, and you have said it yourself, this man is. Leave the thoughts of compassion to those who can afford that luxury."




"Your methods are known quite well Dathen, your duties you have never shirked, yet your methods are not the only ones. Discretion is as much a part of our devotion to the Lodge of Glory as is the cleansing fire of the Flame's purity, and we should not neglect such a fact. Should Father Cilain learn of our arrival and has means to escape that we do not know of, would you wish to be responsible for the failure of this mission? Is that a risk you are willing to take in your haste?"  Elohim asks, waiting for a response to the nearly rhetorical question, before continuing, "the Father is lacking in his zeal for the Flame, that is not to say that he is weak apart from his devotion. The Father has lived this long and has his allies, he has even somehow stumbled upon the Lodge, it would be a great folly to underestimate him. We have nine days before he is to leave, I do not expect Lhulan to take more than a day or so to gather any information. It is in the best interest of this mission that we are prepared, so that we do not charge in, torches blazing to alight the wicked, only to find that the wicked are already gone or worse, that we are set alight ourselves."  He'll pause a moment to punctuate his words in silence, then turn to make his way up the stairs to his room.

---

Taking a moment to rest in his room, Elohim reaches over and rustles Rishi's feathers, he is however interrupted by a slightly heavier friar, dark skinned with dark hair and a beard, enter his room. He is about to object, but then recognizes Lhulan's grey-blue eyes and the boyish face. "well done, well done. You are off then? Good, although, I would roughen up your features a bit, your boyish face contrasts such a bold and dark skinned man." Objecting little to his Seneschal's course of action, Elohim waves him on with his duties. Drawing out some incense and powder of flametouched iron, he lights them and meditates, a single question present in his mind, _what is the best course of action to approach Father Cilain in our mission?_









*OOC:*


Casting Divination, 79% chance of success, roll 58.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2005)

*Judge Dathen*

While Dathen did not fully agree with the Pious' thoughts, the decision had been made, and it was clear that Judge Elohim would not be altering his thoughts.

_~However, he only worried that Elohim would discover that there were many who had come after him. So I shall keep my numbers at one...~_

Walking into his room, Dathen was pleased to see that the staff had placed the items he requested neatly on the desk that was in the room. Unfastening his cloak as he walked, Dathen placed it across the bed and reached for his mask. Stopping before he removed it, Dathen made a sweeping gesture with his hand and invoked the Flame to dispel anything shrouded in invisibility. Once he saw their were no hidden threats to him, Dathen removed his mask and set it atop his cloak.

Staring at his face in the mirror for a moment, Dathen could not tell where one scar ended and another began, and it was only through the grace of the Flame that he still had the use of both his eyes. His nose and lips were little more than scarred lumps themselves, but he had long since ceased to wonder if the Flame would ever restore him to how he once was.

_~The Flame has made me strong and has stripped vanity from my soul. All praise to the Flame...~_

Walking over to the empty pitcher and bowl, Dathen placed his hands on each item and said a simple prayer. When he removed his hands and opened his eyes, he saw a thick gray gruel in his bowl and a pitcher full of fresh water.

_~The Flame feeds my body as well as my soul. All praise to the Flame...~_

Spooning up the gruel, Dathen felt his anger leaving him and new that he could not afford to be weak when the Flame needed him the most.

_~I shall let Elohim lead as he sees fit, but when the time comes for the Flame to strike down those who would seek to weaken it, I shall be ready...~_


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 9, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Drawing out some incense and powder of flametouched iron, he lights them and meditates, a single question present in his mind, _what is the best course of action to approach Father Cilain in our mission?_





Elohim:

You feel a wave of understanding and insight wash over you, making your head spin. After years of performing this sacred rite, it still never fails to fill your heart with a feeling of gratitude towards the Flame and its Grace and depth of knowledge.

Concentrating on the images that begin to flow freely into your mind, you see a sight that is unmatched throughout the rest of Khorvaire; the inside of a cathedral of the Silver Flame. The Flamic architecture lifts the spirit of the faithful, carrying one's thoughts above the mundane aspects of day to day life. You can sense you are entering the cathedral through the front door, then entering a small room to the side of the pulpit. A set of stairs lead down into what you presume is the tomb below the church. Glancing to your side, you catch a glimpse of a spot of blood on the floor. Motioning to Lhulan, you point out the stain. Lhulan nods grimly and begins to search for the trail.

Your vision ends abruptly as you snap back to reality. The vision was not what you expected, not really showing the answer to your question. Regardless, it should prove useful.









*OOC:*


Are color tags not working for anyone else?


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 11, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

Finding once again that he had nothing to add, Ivan waited out the remaining conversation in silence, and accepted the room key with a nod. Finding his way to his room, but feeling too restless to relax or meditate he ended up pacing for a while, while running past events through his head. Shortly thereafter exiting the room.

Given a little time he will make his way to the pious' room, and with a few quick raps on the door he will enter *"Greetings my pious."* Ivan blurts out in a practiced way *"I do not wish to just sit and wait for Lhulan, so if you have no use for me and no objections, I will be going out for a walk and will return in two hours." 

*


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 11, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus spends the remainder of the day in his room meditating, awaiting instruction from the Pious.


----------



## Someone (Mar 11, 2005)

"I don´t want to seem your suggestions" says Agral. "Indeed, I haven´t heard anything against simply talking with our _good_ Cilain. I´ll go now, with anyone that wants to come with me, unless you oppose that course of action."


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 12, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Given a little time he will make his way to the pious' room, and with a few quick raps on the door he will enter *"Greetings my pious."* Ivan blurts out in a practiced way *"I do not wish to just sit and wait for Lhulan, so if you have no use for me and no objections, I will be going out for a walk and will return in two hours." *




Interrupted in his meditations over his vision, Elohim looks to Ivan, "do as you wish, although stay clear of the Father and his church unless you are exceptionally inconspicuous.  We do not need any of our wanderings to interfere with this investigation prematurely."  He returns to his contemplation, _the Cathedral of the Silver Flame, the tomb... blood staining the ground.  Why is Lhulan there? So many questions._









*OOC:*


Don't know where to go with regards to the vision, any help would be appreciated Bobitron.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Don't know where to go with regards to the vision, any help would be appreciated Bobitron.












*OOC:*


It will be made clear in time, Ferrix. There will come a point where it will be very useful.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 13, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Back in his room, Lhulan adds a more substantial layer of mucilage to his face, pulling his smooth skin into a less subtle pattern of wrinkles.  It's a good thing he checked with Elohim before leaving the inn.  The Pious recognized his Seneschal far too easily.  If father Cilain were to see the same man approach him disguised as an innocent and later revealed as a member of the Lodge, he might prove impossible to sway.

With a final application of a diluted sepia dye to bring the new wrinkles into sharper relief, Lhulan's new face is complete.  _I hope I didn't go overboard.  I can't delay this any longer by checking with the Pious again..._

He hurries out of the inn at last, avoiding the servants and guests alike.  His back to the rising sun--_already too high in the sky_--the black-bearded priest makes his way through Sigilstar towards the Church of Infinite Mercy, asking directions where necessary with a distinct Brelish accent and an avuncular smile.  He does not mention Father Cilain or his acolytes, but watches the crowds for anyone fitting their descriptions.

Along the way, he buys a voluminous canvas backpack appropriate to a traveler.  He slips out of the crowds for a moment to tuck his leather satchel inside the new bag, and continues on his way.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 13, 2005)

*OOC:*


I've got to admit that while I started off rolling my eyes at Dathen's masked badass bit, I'm really liking his growing conflict with faction policy.  Good work, Verbatim.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 13, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *Lhulan Ceth*
> 
> He hurries out of the inn at last, avoiding the servants and guests alike.  His back to the rising sun--_already too high in the sky_--the black-bearded priest makes his way through Sigilstar towards the Church of Infinite Mercy, asking directions where necessary with a distinct Brelish accent and an avuncular smile.  He does not mention Father Cilain or his acolytes, but watches the crowds for anyone fitting their descriptions.
> 
> Along the way, he buys a voluminous canvas backpack appropriate to a traveler.  He slips out of the crowds for a moment to tuck his leather satchel inside the new bag, and continues on his way.




You have no trouble departing the inn without raising attention. One particularly aware servant glances at you in a confused manner as he greets you while passing in the hall, but seems content to go about his business. 

The Church of Infinite Mercy seems to have a good reputation among the normal citizens of Sigilstar, with each merchant and passerby answering with a smile. After asking for clarification a couple times, you make your way to the church. The area surrounding it is full of some of the poorer people of the city, but there is little of the povery you have experienced in your travels to other lands. The mood of the people in the area seems positive. You recall a verse of scripture from your studies. Translated loosely, it states _In time of need, those true to the Flame will find their pantry full and amorphae heavy with wine. Blessed be the followers of the Silver Flame, for the Flame provides for the faithful._ 

Rising up from the streets, still cold from the night air, the Church of Infinite Mercy is a humble cathedral without the flamboyant Flamic touches possessed by newer churches. The door is open, letting in fresh air into what you presume is the chapel. A young acolyte, not more than eight or nine, is beating out a thick woolen rug with a paddle in the street, struggling to balance the weight of the rug and still effectively swing the paddle. He coughs from the thick dust his clumsy swats raise.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 14, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Upon seeing the he acolyte, the foreign priest rushes over, staggering a little under poorly-balenced load of his backpack.  "Oh, my boy, my boy!" he cries, the brambles of his wiry beard framing a smile as bright as the morning itself.  "Not that way, no!  Here, _I'll_ hold"--he grabs the rug and drapes it over an arm held away from his body--"and you beat."


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 14, 2005)

"Oh! Thank you, Father." He grins up sheepishly at the friendly man. 

Taking a few solid whacks at the carpet, he raises another large cloud of dust, coughing again as it fills his lungs.

"Are you here to visit the Infinite Mercy? I'm sure Father Cilain would be happy to meet you." His nose wrinkles up as he raises a finger to his mouth in thought. "Where are you from, Father? I don't think I've seen you here before. On your way to Flamekeep, aren't you?", he nods smugly. "Father Cilain told me he'd take me to see the Flame next week. I'm so excited!"


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 16, 2005)

"Well, then, how did you guess that?" the Brelish priest wonders aloud.  "Bright lad.  Father Cilain must be attending the Council too, yes?

"I'm from Breland, my boy.  Do you know where that is?  It's a whole other country to the south."  He speaks in the enticing, softly-enthusiastic tones of a good teacher.  "I'm quite excited to be going to Flamekeep, myself. I've only been there once before. And I decided that, as long as I was going to Thrane, I'd leave a little early and see this Church of Infinite Mercy I'd heard so much about. Your Father Cilain is much talked about in Breland, you see. Is he within?" The priest gestures towards the church.

"Oh, my manners!  I apologize." he cries, gesticulating effusively.  "My name is Father Mhaerin.  Pleased to make youre acquaintance!"  He offers a hand to the boy.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 16, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> "Oh, my manners!  I apologize."[/color] he cries, gesticulating effusively.  "My name is Father Mhaerin.  Pleased to make youre acquaintance!"  He offers a hand to the boy.




The lad reaches out a hand, suprised at the man's open nature and pleasant tone. "I'm Turath, but the others call me Tur."

He starts rolling up the rug, draping it over his shoulder as he speaks. "Actually, the Father isn't in right now. He took Fillia and Grende to visit a small parish just outside of the city. He should be back by sundown. Maybe you could meet him tomorrow?"

He turns and starts walking towards the entry, waving as he walks. "Feel free to take a look at our church! I have alot of things I need to do. I wish I could show you around, but you will have to find your own way."


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 17, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

"Father Mhaerin" enters the church for a quick, casual look around before he heads back to the inn.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 17, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *Lhulan Ceth*
> 
> "Father Mhaerin" enters the church for a quick, casual look around before he heads back to the inn.




The church is much simpler than many of the newer cathedrals raised to glorify the Silver Flame, but is otherwise physically unremarkable. It would appear that approximately 15 acolytes live at the church, in addition to the Father and his two assistants. This _is_ out of the ordinary. It is far more common to have a church of this size be run by three to four permanent members, and any students of the faith would live in their own homes. A portion of the basement appears to have been converted for use as bunks for the acolytes. Father Cilain keeps a small, well organized desk in a room just off the chapel. The room is only ten by ten, with warm wood paneling and a small iron stove for additional warmth in the colder months. Fillia and Grende sleep in a small room above the chapel, the door marked with thier names. The acolytes milling about the building performing chores pay you little attention.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 21, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Emboldened by the Father's absence and the acolytes' disregard for his intrusion, Lhulan gives the Church a slightly less casual investigation, checking for clues as to the boarders' identities and peeking in rooms where he can. If confronted, he'll repeat the story he gave to Turath: that he's a Brelish priest who's interested in the way the Infinite Mercy is doing things.

Assuming he finds nothing very unusual or runs into trouble, he will return to the inn with all haste to give his initial report.









*OOC:*


It might not be necessary, but I've made two new die rolls for this activity. One formal Search check for the use of the Investigation feat, and one Bluff check to obscure Lhulan's motives in poking around the church. Note that I included in that Search check the +4 bonus from Lhulan's inquisitive's kit, and a +2 synergy bonus from Knowledge (religion) since it's a church he's investigating. Feel free to ignore those bonuses if they don't seem appropriate to you.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 21, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *Lhulan Ceth*
> 
> Emboldened by the Father's absence and the acolytes' disregard for his intrusion, Lhulan gives the Church a slightly less casual investigation, checking for clues as to the boarders' identities and peeking in rooms where he can.












*OOC:*


 What?!? Only a 41 on your search check? I thought you were a pro... 







The rooms of the church are sparsely furnished and simple in layout. While the additional occupants are out of the ordinary, their presence seems innocent enough. You bluff your way past a couple of the accolytes, for while none of them question you, several do seem confused about your presence until you assure them of your identity. The basement, converted to take the boarders, has been emptied of everything except some spartan bunks. None of the boarders seem to have any personal belongings to help clue you in as to their identity, but through your comversations, they seem to be of varying backgrounds, ranging from farmer's daughters to a lesser noble's son.

Fillia and Grende's room is open to your inspection, but also reveals little. Each of the followers has a large chest at the foot of their bed, but it is mostly empty, holding only extra clothing and blankets. 

Father Cilain's small retreat contains little aside from the desk. It holds religous texts and scrolls from many esteemed authors. Some of them are mildly heretical, but nothing that would do more than raise an eyebrow in the Council. His own journals are also present. They mention his thoughts on the Pax Flamae, which he truly feels is the path that will 'save our beloved Church from spiralling into the depths of Wrath, Hatred, and Damnation'. There is no mention, however, of the Lodge of Glory or how he discovered its ressurection.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 23, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Amazed at the church's lack of locked doors or incriminating materials, Lhulan begins to suspect he might have missed a secret door or hidden compartment, somewhere.  But he knows that, by this point, he doesn't miss much.  _I wonder what's at this "small parish" the Father's visiting,_ he thinks, _and if he goes there often.  Or, alternatively, if he keeps his important notes with him at all times..._

Either way, this excursion has accomplished all it can.  Making sure to keep in character, Lhulan quickly makes his way back to the inn to inform Pious Judge Elohim of his discoveries, minor as they were.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 26, 2005)

Lhulan quickly makes his way back to Kondith’s with ease, eager to share what little information he learned with Elohim. 









*OOC:*


 Guys, I'm back up and running! Purchased Spy Sweeper and all is A-OK. 

Feel free to discuss whatever plans you have at this point to deal with Cilain. Don't be afraid to take liberties with the game, I'll let you know if something should be deleted or modified. Of course, Cilain and his flock are off limits for roleplaying, but you can act out interactions with others freely. I want to encourage more interaction between the members of the group, even if it is just idle conversation. Post as much as you like.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 27, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Before contacting his colleagues, Lhulan goes to his own room, scrubs off his disguise, and gets out of character. He doesn't want to risk connecting Father Mhaerin with the mysterious priests from Flamekeep, especially characters like Judge Dathen.

Looking like himself again, he gathers the faction together and relates his discoveries in detail.

"Obviously, none of what I found is especially dramatic, but I do suspect that some of this information might be important. First, there is the question of why the Infinite Mercy houses so many acolytes. Presumably, the church is being used as a headquarters for the Pax Flamae. Regardless of what we do about Father Cilain's suspicions, I think that is a situation that may need to be addressed.

"The other significant revelation, I feel, is the tone taken in the Father's journal regarding his pacifist movement. He speaks like a man who thinks himself a new prophet, sees his Pax Flamae as playing a pivotal role in the history of the Church. This fits, of course, with his intention to appear before the Council in person. Brothers, he is _prideful_.  And this pride could be our lever to manipulate him."

Saying this, Lhulan notes his own pleasure at relating his discoveries.

"...That is, in _my_ estimation.  How do _you_ weight it, my brothers?"


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

*"Where is the father now? Was it revealed or even suggested as to what role the Pax Flamae will take in the history of the church?"* Ivan stops himself, and shakes off a look that suggests he had more questions. 



*"A false prophet attempting to gain power by turning the church against itself." *Observes Ivan casually. Then he looks towards the others for their reactions to Lhulan's intelligence.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

"Presumably, Cilain is still visiting the parish outside Sigilstar, as the boy told me. He said the father would be gone until sundown.

"As for his hopes for the Pax Flamae, he wrote that his subversive movement would 'save' the Church from 'wrath, hatred, and damnation.' He speaks of our holy mandate to hold back the darkness. Speaks of the Church as if it were no different from the evils it fights."  Lhulan controls his anger, but his eyes gleam with the intensity of a devoted convert.

"I suspect he might indulge in the heresy of the demon's voice," he adds, referring to the theory that the fiend defeated by Tira Miron at the Silver Flame's creation still hides _within _the Flame and speaks with its voice.


----------



## Someone (Mar 31, 2005)

"I think it´s time to express my opinion" says Agral. "Let´s examine this more closely. If that´s the case, those in the higher ranks would have given us more clear orders, orders that would include the death of the priest. Indeed, the possibility of our sacred misson being discovered is an ultimately evil act that has to be stopped, by that means if neccesary, and more if a demon gides him."

"On the other hand, if we were sent at all, it means that something serious is or could be happening. It´s not a sin of pride to think we´re exceptional people, specially when it comes to fighting. Our abilities could have been used elsewhere; opportunities for that are not scarce in a world so big and corrupt as ours. But, my friends, we´re here."

"That only means one thing. Our superiors doubt: the priest could be, for all we know, a demon in disguise or a humble and misguided man that stumbled on certain information in a stroke of luck (good or bad). In any case, what I´m trying to say is: we need more information, and I still think we should spek with him and try to learn more, if possible from his own lips. After that we should have our ideas clear."


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "I think it´s time to express my opinion" says Agral. "Let´s examine this more closely. If that´s the case, those in the higher ranks would have given us more clear orders, orders that would include the death of the priest. Indeed, the possibility of our sacred misson being discovered is an ultimately evil act that has to be stopped, by that means if neccesary, and more if a demon gides him."











*OOC:*


Actually, I was referring to the sidebar on page 208 of the Eberron book. The thing is, Lhulan suspects _Cilain_ of believing that the demon guides _the Lodge_ and other extremist elements in the Church of the Silver Flame. Lhulan doesn't _himself_ believe that the demon defeated by the Flame still speaks through it, as that would be heresy.


----------



## Someone (Mar 31, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Actually, I was referring to the sidebar on page 208 of the Eberron book. The thing is, Lhulan suspects _Cilain_ of believing that the demon guides _the Lodge_ and other extremist elements in the Church of the Silver Flame. Lhulan doesn't _himself_ believe that the demon defeated by the Flame still speaks through it, as that would be heresy.




The comment had nothing to do with that, was merely a convoluted way of IC speaking. Read "in the worst case" instead of "if a demon controls him."


----------



## GreatLemur (Apr 1, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> The comment had nothing to do with that, was merely a convoluted way of IC speaking. Read "in the worst case" instead of "if a demon controls him."



Oh, okay.  I thought you were taking it as an accusation of demonic posession.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 1, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

*Whatever our final resolution we should make it before long. The more time we spend investigating and analyzing and speculating, the greater likelihood that we are identified by one of the father’s followers.*_Assuming that hasn’t already happened._*If that happens then our mission may well be lost.*Ivan leans back and once again slips into silence.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 1, 2005)

*Judge Dathen*

Dathen has stayed quiet so far, his silence hiding his thoughts as effectively as his featureless mask. Listening carefully to the thoughts of the faction, he eventually stands.

"This indecision and doubt is what will bring our glorious Church to its ruin. We must act, and if this Cilain threatens the existence of those of us who would fight the taint of evil wherever it is found, he must be removed like the cancer he is."  

Dathen stares at Elohim with a cold gaze, his icy blue eyes barely visible behind the mask. 

"Unless, of course, our Pious lacks the conviction to do what is necessary."


----------



## Someone (Apr 1, 2005)

"And what do you suggest we should do, oh Judge Dathen?" answers Agral, apparently somewhat irritated. "I´ll gladly bow to your opinion, even if that means storming the cathedral and burn everything in it. But I" he continues "At least think he deserves we talk to him, at least once, before we go into inquisition mode"


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 1, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "And what do you suggest we should do, oh Judge Dathen?" answers Agral, apparently somewhat irritated. "I´ll gladly bow to your opinion, even if that means storming the cathedral and burn everything in it. But I" he continues "At least think he deserves we talk to him, at least once, before we go into inquisition mode"




*Judge Dathen*

Dathen takes a step to stand over Agral. "Do not speak above your station. We Judges of the Flame know your past. A child born to wealth, playing the faithful son of the Church. In fact, I remember something in your file... ahhh, yes. A certain failed exorcism. Many people died that day, didn't they, Orte? You are not one to speak about the issue. Your hesitation and lack of conviction has cost lives before, and I would not see those mistakes repeated."


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

"Dathen, that is enough."  Elohim's voice is stern yet absent of any anger, "quell your rancor for a mere moment, it may be deserved, but that is yet to be determined. Your wanton craving could very well lead to a resolution which reveals more than it conceals; that is something I cannot permit. If you dare question the will bestowed upon me by the Lodge, even as a Judge, you will not be spared. Now sit down, I will not hear another one of your childish outbursts."

The Pious returns his midnight gaze upon the others gathered, "our wrath shall be swift and fierce if Father Cilain's threat to our inconspicuousness is assured, yet even Dathen in his hastiness admits that we do not know _if_ the Father really threatens the Lodges existence. We act according to our information, it would be folly to charge into an ambush or feint as Dathen's masked face shows. Lhulan, meet with the Father tomorrow morning, as early as possible. Discern his intentions for his Pax Flamae and his acolytes. In the evening, if the information condemns the Father, he shall be judged accordingly."









*OOC:*


Away for the weekend, man it's hard to play a zealous religious fanatic.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 1, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus, who has been holding stifly at attention for the conversation so far, finally speaks.

"I think it would be best for us to plan for the worst. Word of a group of pacifists could be cover for a more combat-capable troupe than we would be led to believe. If you require me to ...handle... any of this matter with swift discretion, you need only ask, Pious."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 2, 2005)

Dathen's cool gaze lingers on Elohim for a long moment before he sits without another word.









*OOC:*


Sorry if I jumped into Dathen here without enough warning. I probably should have mentioned something in this thread rather than just in the OOC.

Ferrix, I think you are doing a great job so far.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

Behind his mask, Dathen's icy cool gaze is broken for the briefest second by The Pious's rebuke.  He breaks his stare at Agral and bows his head slightly at Elohim.  Rigidly, he sits down, his movements are almost mechanical, like a construct that has just been dismissed from it's duties.

"As you say, Pious"

Dathen is quieted for now, but his experience has taught him the necessity for action.  The fact that the Pious has his responsibilities to the Lodge does not canonize his position on the matter.  His due processes, inquires, and democratic verifications are leading them along a path that can only become an infidel's escape route.  Dathen can think of nothing but a failed cleansing, something that as a Judge, he would not allow.

_~Let them have their little exercises now.  When the time comes, the tide of The Flame's justice shall not be held back.~_

Dathen's thoughts recede, and he snaps back to the discourse at hand, his attention fixed on The Pious.  As a fellow Judge, The Pious knows what must be done.  Dathen begins to wonder if his show of restraint is an appeasement for these other, softer Purifiers.  He would not think that the Lodge would put a man who shows hesitation in this position.

_~The light of The Flame shall weather the mightiest of storms, so that it's heat may burn in the souls of the righteous...~_

As the Judge sits and listens, he meditates upon the words of his Faction.  Some here are ready to Purify the path, yet some would steal away in the darkness like thieves in the night.  So much the better for Dathen, let them lead him to the festering sore, so that it may be be burned off of the body.  The thought of it makes Dathen's mangled lip twitch, almost forming a smile, beneath the constant grimace of his mask.









*OOC:*


 I took a tiny step back there.  Just hoping to make Verbatim proud!


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 6, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*



			
				tyrlaan said:
			
		

> "I think it would be best for us to plan for the worst. Word of a group of pacifists could be cover for a more combat-capable troupe than we would be led to believe. If you require me to ...handle... any of this matter with swift discretion, you need only ask, Pious."




 Stealing a quick glance and Dathen, Agral and Elohim, Kurgoth breaks the resulting silence. *Andeus is correct, whether we act immediately or tomorrow, we should plan for the worst.*

*But, since our course of action has already been decided, It would be foolish to stay and attract even more attention. *Harshly spoken words punctuated with a glare directed toward Dathen.



*If there is nothing else I shall be in my room... meditating*. Kurgoth stands as if to go but waits for the rest. If no one has anything else significant to add, he shall return to his room and... Meditate



[Ooc/] Welcome, taitzu52 ooc/


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

"Andeus, you are at Lhulan's disposal, whether he wishes you to investigate tonight or to accompany him tomorrow, that is his discretion.  Tomorrow will be the first trial, do not hesitate or you shall fail.  Now leave me."  As they file out of the Pious' room, Elohim watches them go with a sensitive eye, _may the Flame burn pure in their souls, lest it consume them for their failure._  As Dathen moves to leave, he gestures for the Judge to wait till the others have left, and then for him to close the door.

In a mouthed whisper, "you trouble at the hesitation, yet even your hand has known failure in hastiness.  Even if the Father were to flee, that would merely prove his iniquity, and the fate that he calls upon himself, he cannot escape."  With that, he dismisses the Masked Judge.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

_~...and in the path of the Silver Flame, all in it's wake shall be cleansed.~_

_There shall be no escape, Pious..._, Dathen thinks to himself.  He silently nods to Elohim and withdraws from the room.  Brushing past Lhulan and Andeus in the hall, he turns and allows them to catch his gaze; a steely look of stern propriety.  Without comment or well wishes, The Masked Judge removes himself to his room for further meditation.  Normally, he would seek out a worthy church in this city to conduct his prayers, but the Pious' wishes are to be respected, and his instructions implied Dathen's discretion.  He would not undermine the Pious' plans, as unnecessary as it was to "hide" from public view, Dathen would follow his orders.....for now.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

The rest of the day passes without anything of note. As the sun falls behind the rising steeples of the churches, you all gather in a private room downstairs for dinner. Felis assigns two young halfling boys to attend to the group, and they knock carefully each time they enter. The food is well prepared and plentiful, and the chairs comfortable.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 16, 2005)

*Excellent food. I wouldn't assume that judge Dathan will be joining us*? Ivan looks across the faces of those assembled and attempts to discern their dispositions


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 16, 2005)

(OOC- He's there, just not eating anything, just looking at you, making you nervous. )


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 17, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- He's there, just not eating anything, just looking at you, making you nervous. )




*A simple grin is returned, hiding any plausible nervousness behind a friendly manner. Well, I think I know where Dathan stands and everyone else has said their piece, but we haven't heard much from Andeus.Turning toward the tattooed monk.What do you believe we should do?

*


----------



## GreatLemur (Apr 21, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

At dinner, Lhulan sits down to a rare steak and a good Brelish wine. He sees no need for asceticism in his faith, and at the moment, the taste of blood seems right. He's been in a hunter's mood, a _predator_ mood since his excursion this morning.  The world is sharp and crisp, and his mouth feels full with a hundred teeth.

He knows this is pride.  He decides not to worry about it, for the moment.

"Ivan," he interrupts.  "Andeus. From what the Pious and I have read of your histories, I know you are both adept in the craft of stealth. Once you've finished your meals, I'd like you to have a look at the Church of Infinite Mercy and the surrounding area." He speaks quickly, now, eyes agleam. "No intrusion--unless an opportunity comes up--just a little bit of watching, peeking, listening. I want to know if anything interesting happens there by night." Lhulan regards them both intensely. "Watch out for each other.  And, of course, avoid conflict unless it is absolutely unavoidable.

"Can you do this?"


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 21, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

"Without question, Seneschal Lhulan."


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

*Of course, Seneschal* As he rapidly finishes his dinner, and confirms the readiness of Andeus *Shall we go?*


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 22, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*



			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Turning toward the tattooed monk.*What do you believe we should do?*



(OOC: Oops, totally missed this.)



			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> *Of course, Seneschal* As he rapidly finishes his dinner, and confirms the readiness of Andeus *Shall we go?*




Andeus gets up from his seat. "Yes. First, perhaps I should acquire some sort of cap or a hooded cloak. As much as it pains me to do so, I think my tattoo must be concealed. Do any of you have one to lend, or should I purchase one from a clothier?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

Dathen glances up from his reading.  From underneath his mask, he smiles in the amusement at the sheer irony of Andeus' question.  He looks the Purifier up and down, wondering why a man so skilled would be worried about such a trifle.  _Ah, my dear Andeus, you think that *you* have a distinguishing feature?_, he thinks to himself in a moment of trivial sarcasm.

_~....and the Flame shall light the path of the righteous, leading them to glory eternal.~_

As he returns to his scripture, Dathen reminds himself to be patient.  The secrecy of the Lodge must be maintained, even if it means a change to his tactics.  He will wait......


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 23, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Andeus gets up from his seat. "Yes. First, perhaps I should acquire some sort of cap or a hooded cloak. As much as it pains me to do so, I think my tattoo must be concealed. Do any of you have one to lend, or should I purchase one from a clothier?"




*Yes, I have an extra. Allow me a moment.* Ivan excuses himself, returns to his room, gathers up his basic equipment and returns to the group. Tossing a cloak to Andeus and donning another, though leaving the hood down for now *If that's all that is needed...* He turns and takes a step to the door


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 23, 2005)

Andeus and Ivan, both disguised lightly to avoid attention, leave the inn and move towards the Church of Infinite Mercy in the clear dusk air. Most of the light from the sun is completely lost behind the buildings of Sigilstar. The merchants and priests of the area are dispersing towards their homes, so the streets are surprisingly busy for this hour. It is easy enough to make your way to the Church, and within a few moments you can see the peak of its roof ahead. As you approach the building, you see three men wearing dusty travelers clothing entering the front door, slumped over and weary from a long day. One is a round man with a bushy black beard, probably in his late 50’s. He leans heavily on a staff.  The other two still possess the strong arms and wide shoulders of youth. The younger men both wear heavy armor, its polished finish glinting as the light emitting from the older man’s staff hits the metal. They enter the church doors, which swing shut behind them with a bang.

The street is empty. You can see faint, flickering light coming from a few windows in the church, but it is largely dark.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 23, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The street is empty. You can see faint, flickering light coming from a few windows in the church, but it is largely dark.




Ivan slows pace and observes the area directly surrounding the church, looking for any forms of possible cover *If you have a plan now would be the time to divulge it* speaking in a soft whisper *Or we could split up and scout either side of the church then meet in the back, if nothing bars our way*

[Ooc/] how thick are the crowds here by the church and how good is the side view of the church from the road? 







*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 23, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> [Ooc/] how thick are the crowds here by the church and how good is the side view of the church from the road?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




ooc: The street is largely clear; there are a few stragglers here and there but you can be confident it will be empty in the next few minutes. As for the church, there are no buildings close by, so you have a good view of each face if you move into position. The street here is wide, and another similar steet runs parallel along the back of the church. Both sides have well tended grass streching over 50', with a good sized garden on the left side.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 24, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus whispers a reply. "Hmmm... None of the neighboring buildings are close enough, that's going to make things a bit more difficult." You see him mulling over the situation for a moment or two. "Agreed, let's split up and scout the perimeter of the church and see what we can then reconvene. You go clockwise, I'll go widdershins."

Andeus waits for a nod of approval then heads off.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 24, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Andeus whispers a reply. "Hmmm... None of the neighboring buildings are close enough, that's going to make things a bit more difficult." You see him mulling over the situation for a moment or two. "Agreed, let's split up and scout the perimeter of the church and see what we can then reconvene. You go clockwise, I'll go widdershins."
> 
> Andeus waits for a nod of approval then heads off.






With a nod, Ivan will split off. Keeping an eye out for any curious laggards and/or anything unusual, he will keep close to the building. Endeavoring to avoid leaving tracks and sticking to any shadows Ivan will sneak around the church. Pause at each window for a moment and perk an ear for any sounds; movement, voices, clanging, anything at all


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 24, 2005)

Andeus and Ivan make their way around the church in silence, cautious to keep any signs of their presence invisible. The Church of Infinite Mercy raises high into the now dark air on your flanks as you move. 

Each side of the church has a series of windows above the level of your heads, and sparsely interspersed are small windows at your feet that open to the basement. The basement windows are glowing very faintly, perhaps a single candle flickering within. As you approach the rough glass, you can just make out a couple young acolytes, each less than ten years of age, still praying at the base of the rows of bunks. The rest of the acolytes are already in bed. Nothing else is visible.

Picking your way over the lawn and garden, you meet at the back of the church. The only back door is an undersized round wooden hatch, half covered with ivy.

OOC: Spot checks: Ivan 28, Andeus 14

Ivan: Just out of the corner of your eye, you see a short figure in a nearby alleyway wearing the same simple tunic as the acolytes inside. The figure moves quickly away from the church as your eyes sweep past. The figure was about 30-40 feet away before moving.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 25, 2005)

Ivan uses a short quick series of hand gestures to get his point across; pointing at a basement window or directly in to one if close, making the movements for walking or running then lastly points to the nearby alley.

Moving off to the alleyway in pursuit he will leave it up to Andeus to decide whether to follow or keep up surveillance on the church.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 25, 2005)

Ivan (& Andeus, if you decide to follow): You move swiftly down the alley, eyes sweeping back and forth for signs of your prey. Turning onto the road at the end of the alley, you get a clearer view of the running figure. It is a short boy, under ten years of age, who is glancing wide-eyed with fear over his shoulder at you. When you make eye contact, he drops a small bundle he carries onto the ground, and turns to sprint. He doesn't get far, though, tripping over the handle of a cart protruding into the street that the moon and stars hid from view. He falls hard onto the ground, writhing in pain.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 25, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus follows Ivan.

After the boy stumbles, Andeus swiftly scoops him up, placing one hand firmly over the boy's mouth, and then pulls tight up agains the side of a building.

OOC: Do you want me to make a grapple check for this? Die roller is currently down.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 26, 2005)

*Slowing pace and scooping up the package, Ivan will move up to the acolyte and search his eyes for any sense that he recognizes us. If it doesn't appear so, he addressees Andeus Damn it Scythe it's just a little church stooge, let’s git outta here. Looking back to the kid knock ‘im out or let ‘im go, I'm sick of tis, ‘avent a decent mark all week.

*


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 26, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus sneaks a quick look of exasperation at Ivan. _I can't play act to save my soul! What do I say?_

Andeus grunts and makes a head motion toward the package.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 26, 2005)

The young lad stares up at his captor, shaking with terror. He is breathing very deeply, his fists clenched into tiny balls at his side.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 27, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Andeus sneaks a quick look of exasperation at Ivan. _I can't play act to save my soul! What do I say?_
> 
> Andeus grunts and makes a head motion toward the package.




Ivan replies with a bare twitch of the shoulders.*Whatever, stooge ain't worth the time of night.*At any point the acolyte is focused on Andeus instead of Ivan, he will mime a simple pushing to the side and a jerk of the head to indicate lets go._And if the kid persists because of whatever is in the package a soft blow to the head should knock him cold for a little while_


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 27, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus swings around and presses the kid up against the wall, looking at him threateningly, giving him a "go ahead, I dare you" kind of look. He then lets him go and takes Ivan's lead.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 27, 2005)

Leading in the general area of the tavern at a hurried pace, Ivan will keep a look out for any followers. At any point out of sight he will remove his cloak, revealing his simple travelers clothes. After a second check to confirm being follower less, we will return to the tavern.

*I'm sorry, if I took you by surprise. Hopefully that will have them looking a good ways from us for the criminals. Though, we may have to avoid the church for alittle while.*


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 27, 2005)

The child stammers as though to speak as you let him loose, but thinks better of it and moves off with a strong limp, leaving the bundle lying on the ground.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 30, 2005)

Returning to the inn after the quick walk back, an eye always on the prowl, we will return to the private room. Half expecting to return to the rest of the group still eating Ivan will start *It didn't take long to stir something up, Pious *Tossing the package to our pious *We caught an acolyte with this parcel, and released him after giving the impression that we were just a couple of street thugs *Once more gesturing to the package *Other than that and a night visit by two warriors and an older man, all seemed in order *Huffing a little after his practiced report, Ivan looks to Andeus to see if he had anything to add.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 30, 2005)

*Andeus Kilishar*

Andeus takes in a big long breath and slowly lets it out, like one does while thinking and choosing one's words.

"Yes, all _seemed_ in order, Pious."


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

_Two warriors and an older man,_ Elohim ponders, _perhaps that was the Father on his return._ The Pious thumbs the edge of the parcel and then looks at it with a sharp eye, "sensus magus," he intones quietly focusing his will upon the parcel in case it held magic.

"It best be the case that this boy was convinced, tomorrow, Seneschal will investigate further and we shall act." _It is weary to wait for these others to perform their assigned tasks, should the Father be unwilling to be convinced, it will be time._









*OOC:*


Want to know if it radiates any magic before I go about bothering to open it.







Daily Spells:[sblock]*Cleric Spells:*
*0th level* – _Guidance, Guidance, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Detect Poison_
*1st level – *_Shield of Faith, Sanctuary, Hide from Undead, Bane, Bless, Endure Elements, Detect Secret Doors (D)_
*2nd level – *_Zone of Truth, Silence, Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Divine Insight (CA), Detect Thoughts (D)_
*3rd level – *_Dispel Magic, Vigor, Hammer of Righteousness (BoED), Wave of Grief (CD), Spikes (CD), Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (D)_
*4th level – *_Recitation (CD), Greater Luminous Armor, Freedom of Movement, Holy Smite (D)_
*5th level – *_Subvert Planar Essence (CD), Scrying, True Seeing (D)_

*Wizard Spells:*
*0th level* – _Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic_
*1st level – *_Grease, Magic Weapon, Featherfall, Shield, Mage Armor, Lesser Orb of Sound_
*2nd level – *_Mirror Image, See Invisibility, Blur, Scorching Ray, Melf's Acid Arrow, Web_
*3rd level – *_Stony Grasp, Resonating Bolt, Fly, Dispel Magic, Fireball_
*4th level – *_Teleport__, Polymorph, Evard's Black Tentacles_
*5th level – *_Vitriolic Sphere, Wall of Force[/sblock]_


----------



## Bobitron (May 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Want to know if it radiates any magic before I go about bothering to open it.




Inspecting the package, you see it is a small, hard square wrapped carefully within multiple layers of rough cloth for protection. Once you complete your detection spell, which reveals it has no enchantments of any sort, you unwrap the cloth to reveal a wooden box about 12" long and about 5" deep and wide. Carefully opening it, you find ten mundane candles, broken into segments held together by the wicks after the rough handling.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

*OOC:*


A few questions:

a) Do candles hold particular significance in any of the rituals that Elohim would know of?

b) Are these candles peculiar in any way?

c) All of this for some stupid candles?


----------



## Bobitron (May 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> a) Do candles hold particular significance in any of the rituals that Elohim would know of?



Nope.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> b) Are these candles peculiar in any way?



Uh-uh.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> c) All of this for some stupid candles?



Looks like it. Just a kid making a late night run to the chandler's when they ran out of candles. Probably could have been revealed earlier if your Purifiers asked some questions or opened the package on the scene...


----------



## LogicsFate (May 3, 2005)

/ooc Questions might have been suspicious and I had no plans on keeping or killing the kid. ooc/


----------



## LogicsFate (May 5, 2005)

Gritting his teeth from the moment the package was open, Ivan instantly tensed in anger. Spinning on his heel, he retreats back into the night. Flitting from shadow to shadow Ivan will return to the church ignoring his own reservations. Focusing completely on not getting caught, letting go of all the anger and embarrassment of the evening's novice mistakes, he will patrol the surrounding areas. Keeping to the nearest buildings and approaching the church when it is completely clear to do so, he will continue for the entire night gathering any info he can. If nothing happens he will return at first light.


----------



## Bobitron (May 6, 2005)

All the lights are out in the church by the time you return, and there is no activity. You make it back to the inn unseen.


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

ooc: This game will be on hiatus for a couple more days as I consider its fate.


----------

